# GT: Game 17- Clippers vs. Heat 12/5



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Mon Dec 5
7:30 PM
TV: NBALP, FSN2
</center>


----------



## qross1fan

Prediction: Clippers last this one out and win 99-95
Prediction Record: 12-4

and another thing, im dissapointed Shaq won't play, as Kaman always seems to have nice games vs him,


----------



## essaywhuman

Should be a great game, looking forward to it.


----------



## Weasel

Without Shaq the Heat have be exposed that they can be beatable. It is good that he will not play since the Clippers are weak at dept in center right now.


----------



## M-Blade

I'd love a repeat of last year's game where we won in double OT... by far the best Clippers game i've ever been to.

The important thing is... we're definitely going to win.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Miami is a dangerous team when their are clicking i expect Wade to have a good scoring night along with hopefully A.Walker.

Zo vs. Kaman will be nice to see.


Good Luck!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Maimi is a good team even with Shaq not clogging up the middle. It all depends on rather it's a night were the Heat click offensively, or don't. Good defense and smart shooting should be in the favor of the Clippers.

I think Mobley is going to have to actually show up both offensively and defensively if we want to ensure a win.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think we'll win this game, because the Clippers don't want to lose Pacific lead.


----------



## alexander

we are going to lose this one ,I have a feeling


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I have a feeling we'll win this one.


----------



## alexander

Free Arsenal said:


> I think we'll win this game, because the Clippers don't want to lose Pacific lead.


OK
I think I'll be a movie star,because I want to be rich


----------



## Wilmatic2

This is gonna be a tough test for the Clippers. I believe they will win!


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=221966


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Ok lets ban alexander from this site. He's got a hunch we're going to lose this game and we don't need no negative karma in here. I say we ban this clown!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

last year, i would have probably said had the same bad feeling hahaha 

with all the losses 

but now..hmmm

i dont know...


if they can contain wade....i think we got this win


GO CLIPPERS!!! :banana:


----------



## leidout

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Ok lets ban alexander from this site. He's got a hunch we're going to lose this game and we don't need no negative karma in here. I say we ban this clown!!!!!!


I'm sorry Serg, but your opinion is wrong.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Miami isn't playing that well wihtout Shaq, they're essentially a perimeter team. If we can shut that down we can shut them down.


----------



## alexander

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Ok lets ban alexander from this site. He's got a hunch we're going to lose this game and we don't need no negative karma in here. I say we ban this clown!!!!!!


no problem


----------



## Free Arsenal

I know we'll win this game, Mourning can't block someone who can jump as high as MAgs.

Man, did you see how Mags Blocked Donyell Marshall last game, I'm still tripping over how he got up that high.


----------



## sertorius

I don't think Miami will be as much of a cake-walk as some might think. The game is, of course, winnable, but only through tough defense, good rebounding (box-out for God's sake!), good shot selection (Maggette, Mobley, and Cassell), and being able to overcome the Heat's physical style of play.


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers: 6-1 at home; Heat: 3-5 on the road
Clippers: 6-3 vs Eastern Conference Opponents; Heat: 5-2 vs Western Conference Opponents

Heat are scoring 97.1 Per Game, Clippers are alowing 95.8 Per Game
Clippers are scoring 99.5 Per Game, Heat are allowing 92.8 Per Game

Some interesting statistics.


----------



## IbizaXL

Elton Brand, Elton Brand, Elton Brand!!! Haslem is going to have his hands full tonight. Everytime i watched Brand play against the Heat, he ends up having an awesome game. Anyways, this will a be a good game, i hope the Heat can win this one cuz it wont be easy. Clippers have two veterans that are proven winners(Cassell and Mobley) with maggette who continues to improve and of course all-star worthy Elton Brand, its no wonder the Clips are doing so well. Im glad for the Clippers cuz theyve been a laughing stock for years, But hopefully they wont have a good game tonight. Heres to a good game guys


----------



## G-Force

My money is on the Clippers tonight. I do not mean to overlook the Heat, but the Clippers are just playing darn good at home.

G-Force


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale

Heat shmeat.... Haslem cant see Brand therefore Clips win!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Free Arsenal said:


> I know we'll win this game, Mourning can't block someone who can jump as high as MAgs.
> 
> Man, did you see how Mags Blocked Donyell Marshall last game, I'm still tripping over how he got up that high.


if he can junp as high as Carter or Richardson i am impressed but certainly we will see Zo block a couple of Brand dunks. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko

This is a game that on paper, without shaq, they should kill miami. But, you could say that about some of the clipper losses this year too. Its giong to depend on which clipper team shows up,a nd which dunleavvy shows up. Notice how great his rotation was in this game agasint the cavs, and thus what great results we had? Then we can look at some of the losses, and close wins, at the strange rotations. Thank goodness mccarty has been glued to the bench.

Im curious to see who they put on mourning and vice versa. Lately it seems like sometimes kaman guards the PF, brand the center. 

Not sure if magette can keep up with D Wade, nor mobley. We might have to use Q Ross to harrass him like he did to lebron the last game. But then the problem is theres no way cassell can keep up with jason williams.


----------



## essaywhuman

WOOOOOOOHOOOOO
I got a ticket to the game tonight!!!
Sucks I'm gonna have to go by myself, but I'm going!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmmmm


i think they should use Alonzo's aggresive play on the defensive end to their advantage

maybe draw quick fouls on him  

but yeah we should win this, but i havent really seen the heat play this year so i cant say

 but GO CLIPPERS!!!!!


<img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y264/ElMarroAfamado/Clippers.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


awww man we are getting recognized now  

!!!!!!!!!!!!#!!!!#


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

aww the pic didnt come up, can a mod or something delete my post  i dont want 

it to take up all the page hahaha

but those that wanted to know what it was, they Clips are on the front page of 

NBA section in Yahoo Sports 

!! theyve been on it acouple times now, before this year, i dont remember seeing em once

and even ESPN i noticed, has been taking them more seriously and not make jokes n ****


   

GO CLIPPERS~~~!!!!!!

The Big Silly better have a great game today!!!


----------



## MicCheck12

does any1 know if qrich will be doing the commentary or any1 on that note


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

its a bad start rite now. 10-3 mia lead. if u guys can't watch on tv, i recommend yahoo's gamechannel as the fastest game update.


----------



## Free Arsenal

This blows.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o thank god. maggette finally made a shot. this is postworthy


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

slam dunk by wilcox cuts miami lead down to 7. lets keep it up...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

26-21. Got to stop this last scoring possession.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

So much for that. Clippers need to keep coming at them hard and make defensive stops to get back in the game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clips just have to stay agressive and keep coming, Miami can't keep the game up and Wade can't play like that all game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I'm calling it now. Clips win this game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand is the only player on the team that we can depend on night and night out. I wouldn't trade him for any player in the league, not one.


----------



## Free Arsenal

And the Clippers take teh lead!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Eislely coming out of nowhere in this game.


----------



## arenas809

Our uniforms are kind of hot.


----------



## DemonaL

bad 2nd quarter for heat, no shots are falling...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

3 fouls on Antoine Walker in the early goings of the game. :banana:


----------



## MicCheck12

clippers playing great and brand has 13 frm 5 and 6 shooting now we need kaveman to get some easy buckets


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers will win this game if they don't get cocky.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Uniforms are tight, I wish we went retro every night.


----------



## MicCheck12

arenas809 said:


> Our uniforms are kind of hot.


have the jersey like that only it says macadoo


----------



## Free Arsenal

I never liked J. Williams.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Chea!


----------



## Free Arsenal

WTF kind of call was that?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Damn it, Clippers need to score now!


----------



## Free Arsenal

How the hell can we let D-Wade rebound? :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Man, Williams with another blasted 3, what the hell...


----------



## Free Arsenal

CAssell missing that close of a shot.... :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Jungle ball :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Who let Mourning in the lane? :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Yay, another foul on Wade.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Elton Brand is the greatest player of all time!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Caveman with the freethrows.


----------



## Free Arsenal

What the hell... Williams with another three... :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

god another williams 3. stop him already


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Williams raining threes...I won't be mad as long as we win cuz he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Better get the defense rebounding going. :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Good defense but the Clips need to learn how to box the F out!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ClipOre4Life said:


> Williams raining threes...I won't be mad as long as we win cuz he's on my fantasy team.


LOL same here, but he's made enough 3 pointers for one night. 4 three pointers is good enough. i would rather him miss the rest of the night than the clips losing


----------



## Free Arsenal

Man, the Clippers are playing horrible.. :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Maggs witha dumb shot...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Free Arsenal said:


> Man, the Clippers are playing horrible.. :curse:


no , maggette is playing horrible. he needs to stop shooting all togehter


----------



## Free Arsenal

Heat with another blasted three....


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Wow...exactly what we didn't need to happen...at all.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Terrible first half for the Clippers... as we go to halftime.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Not a bad half all and all. Maggz is having a horrid shooting night but if we can maintain this momentum we should be fine.


----------



## arenas809

The quick shot for Mags was a set play, it was so we could go 2 for 1....

Decent 1st half, but I don't want to play around with the Heat, we need to put them away with a strong 3rd quarter.

No touches for Wilcox, a little disappointing to see, but I'm not surprised, when Shaun gets back, we'll get to see the connection those 2 have.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

LIKE EVERY SINGLE CLIPPER GAME IVE SEEN ALL SEASON, 

teams are in it JUST BECUZ OF THEIR 3's 


either we need to shoot and make 3s too....


or stop them 

the only reason they HEAT are so close is c uz they have made soooo many 3s

to our what, 1 three by Sam ???
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


****ING 3sss!!!! ALWAYS!!! everygame teams shoot 3s against us, and they make em

just like with the Cavs a couple nights a go

:curse: 

do you guys notice this as well???

that alot of times the only reason teams stay in it, cuz they shoot alot of 3s compared

to like a couple we take anight.....!!!!!!!

Cuttino needs to light it up! !! 

****ING 3s!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Free Arsenal said:


> Terrible first half for the Clippers... as we go to halftime.


AGAIN, be more specific. terrible first quarter, but they made it up in the second quarter. momentum's in clip favor rite now, and they should be able to outscore the heat rest of the way

maggette's is playing like the moron of the night so far. throwing up jump shots like its supposed to help him shoot better. drive to the hoop idiot


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> AGAIN, be more specific. terrible first quarter, but they made it up in the second quarter. momentum's in clip favor rite now, and they should be able to outscore the heat rest of the way
> 
> maggette's is playing like the moron of the night so far. throwing up jump shots like its supposed to help him shoot better. drive to the hoop idiot


No, terrible half, I hate how they played, I don't care if we have a lead, we sucked in the first half, I hope dunleavy can talk some sense into them in for the second half.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

its frustrating, that teams shoot 3s against us and OFTEN make them

thats theo nly reason they stay in games :curse: 

damnit

anyway....


Corey needs to do what he did early, take it to the hoop, get some Free Throws 


overall , we need to stop the 3, we arent playing as horrible as people are making it seem

jsut stop the 3 for pete sake 

man this would be such a statement GAME Pleeease


GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Guys, stop being so soft, the Clippers should be up by 10 at least... this is just disgusting. :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand is a beast, plain and simple.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"maggette's is playing like the moron of the night so far. throwing up jump shots like its supposed to help him shoot better. drive to the hoop idiot"


HAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA


yea although that play near the end of 1st half was a set play so we could get the last shot, 

Corey shouldnt be our "Set Shooter" hahah like Ralph said...

Sam or something , Or Elton in the low post ......

Cuttino needs to do something man, this is his 2nd straight mediocre game so far, 

hopefully he steps it up 

cmon for petes sake!!!! they have SHANDON ANDERSON !!!! hahahhahaha

geeesh

and stop the god damn 3 


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


damn 3s, only reason why they are in it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

if it werent for the 3s we would be up by like 20 right now 

hahah 


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


i wish i could talk to Mike Dunleavy right now so he could tell them to 

guard the 3 hahahah
!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mike better get on these guys in the Locker room, seriously...


----------



## DBurks2818

Miami needs to start executing on offense and playing better defense if they want to win this one.


----------



## Free Arsenal

DBurks2818 said:


> Miami needs to start executing on offense and playing better defense if they want to win this one.


Miami is an elite team, they could just turn it on and we'd lose...


----------



## MiamiHeat03

terrible half for Miami also they just cant buy shots when Wade is not in court and let Brand score 16pts WTF?

We would never blown the 12pt it wasnt for Brand.

Glad Walker got his 3rd foul because i dont like him and sucks maybe he'll get his 5th foul.


Good Game and Good Luck tight uniform BTW.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man, yea, they need to stop Dwayne Wayde, block some of his lanes, all he is gonna

do is try to go to the hoop geesh, block it or something 


cmon !!!!! 

we got the momentum when he was on the bench


maaan i hope Mike Dunleavy is as good as us at pointing the faults n needs


hahahah!


----------



## Free Arsenal

We're going to have a tough second half... i just know it...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kaman commits a foul... :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Oh yeah, just give two points to Haslem will ya Kaman? :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mags witht he offensive foul... :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand misses another shot.. what the hell... :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

How the hell did they let Wade hit that shot?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Oh.. Maggette with another "jumper"... misses as usual.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lol, how do you like my negative play by play? :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Free Arsenal said:


> Lol, how do you like my negative play by play? :banana:


it blows, go do it on the heat board, or if ur gonna cry so much aobut the clips mistakes, turn off ur comp and cry urself to sleep


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> it blows, go do it on the heat board, or if ur gonna cry so much aobut the clips mistakes, turn off ur comp and cry urself to sleep


Well, hey, I'm not sure but when I started it the Clips came back in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Free Arsenal said:


> Well, hey, I'm not sure but when I started it the Clips came back in the 2nd Quarter.


well then make urself useful and cry harder about maggette's pathetic shooting night cuz he's sitll playing god awful


----------



## arenas809

Chris Kaman, please take off your jersey, and leave the floor....


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> well then make urself useful and cry harder about maggette's pathetic shooting night cuz he's sitll playing god awful


What crawled out of your ***?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Everyone needs to relax...we're winning... :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Foul on Maggette for hanging on the rim...I don't have the words.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ClipOre4Life said:


> Foul on Maggette for hanging on the rim...I don't have the words.


i dont understand that. did he even make a dunk? why would refs call hanging on rim if he didnt dunk it b4?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This is by far Maggette's worst game fo the season.


----------



## IbizaXL

you guys dont have to worry too much, clips already won this game and the fourth quarter just strated.The heat are doing nothing on defense and theyre not playing with much passion, and with SVG calling the plays, its a nightmare. I can tell you guys already, the Heat is going to lose. Usually when i have this feeling, 9 out of 10 times im right, i seem to have this 6th sense....I love my team but i just dont feel confident in them when they dont play with energy and passion...goddamn you SVG, god damn you..


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Pull away Clips...


----------



## Free Arsenal

11 points. :banana:


----------



## arenas809

Mvp, Mvp...


----------



## Free Arsenal

13 points now.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Anyone who doesn't think Brand should make the All-star game deserves a trip to the dumpster.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Good Clips...goooodd clips...


----------



## IbizaXL

you guys dont have to worry too much, clips already won this game and the fourth quarter just strated.The heat are doing nothing on defense and theyre not playing with much passion, and with SVG calling the plays, its a nightmare. I can tell you guys already, the Heat is going to lose. Usually when i have this feeling, 9 out of 10 times im right, i seem to have this 6th sense....I love my team but i just dont feel confident in them when they dont play with energy and passion...goddamn you SVG, god damn you.. :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clips just need to keep them at bay here.


----------



## Free Arsenal

gio30584 said:


> you guys dont have to worry too much, clips already won this game and the fourth quarter just strated.The heat are doing nothing on defense and theyre not playing with much passion, and with SVG calling the plays, its a nightmare. I can tell you guys already, the Heat is going to lose. Usually when i have this feeling, 9 out of 10 times im right, i seem to have this 6th sense....I love my team but i just dont feel confident in them when they dont play with energy and passion...goddamn you SVG, god damn you.. :curse:


Didn't you just post this?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand can't be stopped.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i take away some of the bad things i said about maggette tonite, after lookin at walkers stats...0 pts, 0-10 FG, 0-6 3 pt. at least maggette got to the line....


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand with 35 points...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clips need to slow down the game...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Some Questions:

1) Hasn't Eisely IMPROVED? Someone mentioned during the Cavs game they believed Eisley is being showcased to be traded or let go ... I don't think so ... He seems to have learned the plays ...

2) Is it our DEFENSE that has the Heat looking so confused this second half?

3) Can you believe this ... Elton is scoring like HE is going for the scoring title as well as the MVP.

4) With those 2 3-pointers, has Cuttino finally found his shot again ... I hope so for the team and for Cuttino. He's so frustrated at himself.

5) Did you hear all of the media that is here to do a story on the Clippers, incl. ESPN.

6) Where's 'q'? I haven't been around in a few days.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

this should been a win but you know what SVG and stupid Walker has to mess it up.

did i mention i hate Walker.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This game's in the bag and Brand's getting the MVP.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Elton with another steal.


----------



## arenas809

Ovah.

12-5


----------



## qross1fan

man Elton is amazing! what did he have? 37/12 and 6 blocks? I hope Charley Rosen was watching this game ebcause he will be getting ALOT of emails from me.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

stat line for elton brand:

37 pts, 16-23 FG, 12 reb, 3 ast, and 6 blk.

WOOOW, superstar or wat?

i dont want to even think aboutu what would happen if he goes down.... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Hopefully Corey won't miss any action because of his left sprained ankle.


----------



## Free Arsenal

You know, today's date is 12/5

So the Clippers Record is 12-5 on 12/5


----------



## MiamiHeat03

good win and good effort by your Team the LAClippers;the only one who has a chance to stop Brand is Duncan and everyother PF Brand can just run over them because his unstoppable.


----------



## joser

Wilmatic2 said:


> Hopefully Corey won't miss any action because of his left sprained ankle.


yeah i hope so too. 

you guys need to give more credit to maggs. he gets fouled hard and last few games, he carried the team too. 

i wonder why they didnt really double team Brand. talk about underestimating the guy

atleast cat is getting his shot back

wow, good night to us clipper fans. i hope to see us in the playoffs. ; )


----------



## qross1fan

man another thing this game shows me . . . . . Maggs had a very bad shooting night, but we still won, shows how much better we are then last year and we can afford ONE person having a bad shooting night


----------



## Weasel

YES!!!!!

Good win for the Clippers. Brand is a beast, 37 points, 12 rebounds, blocks, and he shot 16-23. Cassell also had a great game with 18 points and 13 assists. Maggette had no shot tonight, but got to the line plenty for his points. Though Mobley didn't put up great numbers he did shoot 50% which is much better from his last few games.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Cool ... easy to remember that.


We Clipper fans have GOT TO GIVE IT UP FOR ZO!!! He was a beast out there until he completely ran out of gas in the end of the 4th, BUT he was still on the floor for balls. He is amazing. Shaq had better hurry back and give Zo some time off. Had to believe Zo is 35/36.

So ... let's give it up for Zo. He more than deserve it from us.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

MiamiHeat03 said:


> good win and good effort by your Team the LAClippers;the only one who has a chance to stop Brand is Duncan and everyother PF Brand can just run over them because his unstoppable.


ya good game dude. shaq should be able to stop the bleeding when he comes back on wed. he'll take over some of walker's minutes hopefully. u guys will go far again this season cuz jwill's a great replacement for jones and zo's a beast as well. and of course wade's the superstar who gave us the most problems tonite. good effort for both teams


----------



## Weasel

Nice stats by Walker, 0 points and 0-10 from the field.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i dont dislike Zo, i actually like him and his story...courage...and probably the most heart 

in the league...krazy he came back from what he did...and is doing what he is doing...

its just, I DONT LIKE HIM WHEN HE PLAYS AGAINST THE CLIPPERS


hahahah!

but yeah...Sam had a great night, dishing the ball, and although Corey had a bad game

he got some free throws in their...i hope hes ok too, even Q made some nice Js at crucial points

in the game....and Elton, WOW, once again im voting for him to be an All-Star twice a 

day :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Chris n Wilcox had good games, and well Cuttino although he didnt have a game he is capable of

having, he made a nice 3 to seal the game for us  and his layup....so he made it for it 


at the end....oooooooh man, i still since the 1st game of the season, want to see the Clippers

play the SPURS, OH ME OH MY , maaaaaan is that not the game you guys are anticipating??

damn i cant wait oooooooh thats gonna be agame ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Nice stats by Walker, 0 points and 0-10 from the field."


hhhhhahahaahhhaha funny had me laffing :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

WOW Clippers vs. Heat first match they talk about on NBA Fastbreak on ESPN


funny how they show 3 heat highlights and one clippers one 

hahaha

:curse: 

but eh

they will learn


----------



## arenas809

Gotta love ESPN, we win the game, yet the whole ****in highlight is about D Wade, and one highlight of Brand dunking late...

Garbage.


----------



## qross1fan

and so far its all Dwyane Wade and the Heat, typical National TV, some idiots them edit are.


----------



## yamaneko

Bad coaching for miami not to always be sticking brand. He had so many open looks. You dont need a scouting report to know what brands strong points are.

Kaman didnt get a lot of rebounds bad had a good all around game again, especially with his rotation on defense. And again, we want to see kaman more in the open court like last year against the lakers...his nice assist to brand sealed it for the clippers.

Maggette might be back to his normal hot and cold self. I dont have much problem with that as long as everyone else is stepping up. 

Q ross seems to be trying to become bobby simmons with his shot selection and positioning. I have no problem with that as long as he can make them as much as bobby did.

Anyone see the shot of the game? This huge fat guy did an over the back shot from half court to win a car. Incredible. In the last game someone made an NBA three pointer to win a few thousand dollars. Soon no one will want to sponsor the clipper game, with our fans draining those kind of shots non stop!

D Wade's dunk was sick, just sick.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Anyone see the shot of the game? This huge fat guy did an over the back shot from half court to win a car. Incredible. In the last game someone made an NBA three pointer to win a few thousand dollars. Soon no one will want to sponsor the clipper game, with our fans draining those kind of shots non stop!



They have a clip of it on nba.com as the Play of the Day.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

great day for clip fans all around :banana:


----------



## Botchla

great game, about corey i had heard from the post game that he had a strained or spraind left foot, don't know they mean his ankle. i hope positive news for tommorrow, let him rest, and ready for the knicks.


----------



## essaywhuman

Man Antione made ZERO shots?

I thought he made at least a couple, but the crowd was giving him a hard time. :laugh:

What a monster game by Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

Kings wanted to run Brad Miller as a point-center, I guess Kaman said hell no, I'm going to be the first point-center this year.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Just got back from the game. It was a great clipper victory once again. One thing I need to make clear in this site, when I said we should ban I don't remember who he was, I was just joking. Don't take it personally, I like to joke a lot for those who don't me.

How about the guy who made the half court shot. At first I thought he didn't understand he had to shoot the ball to the other basket because he faced the opposite basket. Then I just saw him shoot the ball with his back turn to the basket. When the ball bank in the crowd went crazy.

There was also a big buzz on Wade's sick dunk. Too bad they didn't replay that play on the jumbo tron.


----------



## essaywhuman

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> How about the guy who made the half court shot. At first I thought he didn't understand he had to shoot the ball to the other basket because he faced the opposite basket. Then I just saw him shoot the ball with his back turn to the basket. When the ball bank in the crowd went crazy.


Yeah, same here. But he got that deserving standing O. That shot made the crowd come alive.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

Great Win :clap: 

Maggette sprained his foot? That's not good, it could hurt his athleticism (which makes coreys game). He had a nice 3 game span before tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Great win. Much needed.


----------



## RhettO

Dwyane Wade is something else. Miami's gotta gem right there. That 3-point play off the steal that he made in the 4th quarter was amazing. 
Good thing Antoine Walker was on the Clips' side tonight! We should pitch in and send him a fruit basket or something.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

yamaneko said:


> Bad coaching for miami not to always be sticking brand. He had so many open looks. You dont need a scouting report to know what brands strong points are.
> 
> Kaman didnt get a lot of rebounds bad had a good all around game again, especially with his rotation on defense. And again, we want to see kaman more in the open court like last year against the lakers...his nice assist to brand sealed it for the clippers.
> 
> Maggette might be back to his normal hot and cold self. I dont have much problem with that as long as everyone else is stepping up.
> 
> Q ross seems to be trying to become bobby simmons with his shot selection and positioning. I have no problem with that as long as he can make them as much as bobby did.
> 
> Anyone see the shot of the game? This huge fat guy did an over the back shot from half court to win a car. Incredible. In the last game someone made an NBA three pointer to win a few thousand dollars. Soon no one will want to sponsor the clipper game, with our fans draining those kind of shots non stop!
> 
> D Wade's dunk was sick, just sick.



Actually Lawler said that Maggz sprained his ankle and cut his hand...so that could expain things.


----------



## G-Force

Another great game! :clap: If Elton Brand does not get elected by the fans to the All-Star game, then the fans are just whack. Sam also had a very good game posting 13 assists and only one turnover while very efficiently scoring 18 points on 7-11 shooting.


G-Force


----------



## jcwla

Here's what I saw and heard at the game:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/jcwla17


----------

